# Television swinging arm brkt



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Does anyone else have this problem.
When driving the tele swinging arm (with the tele attached ) moves all over the place,there does not appear to be any place to anchor it to.Maybe if you have the same MH as me ,you could let me know how you keep it in place.

Ps the arm came with the Mh.


Regards

Les


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

mine did that when I got my s/h m/h and it was changed under warranty to one where there is a locking button tyhat retains it closed.

If I'd had to do a DIY fix of my own it would have been a flat bungie cord either side to hold it back- this fix c. Bodgers-r-Us  .


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

So you actually changed the arm,did`ent think of that,thought they were all the same.
Did have the tele held with a piece of webbing,just that,it dont look right.

Thanks

Les


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Perhaps one of THESE could be used, spacers are also available.
I had the same problem but a length of bungee did the job for me.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I used a similar turnbuckle. When the bracket was closed it rested on the turnbuckle base, and the turnbuckle arm restrained the bracket.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

On mine the joints are tightened with an allen key just tightened up enough to stop moving

joe


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I've got a Bolero 630EW with probably the same mount as yours. Mine also came with a webbing strap. I doesn't look that pretty when it's in place but it certainly stops the TV from moving around when travelling. Once on site you can just remove the strap and adjust the tele as you want.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

May be I am being to protective, we have bought a padded bag and put the tv in it when travelling safely stowed away.

We have a Voyager 685FB.
regards


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This is why I always carry a roll of "gaffa" tape,

tony


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

How about one of these (we use one all the time and store the TV in a cupboard (the same one that the arm is set in).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/LCD-TV-BRACKET-QUICK-RELEASE/dp/B003US9O2O

I think you can get them from Outdoor bits but I can't find one at the minute.

Milly


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Can I just hijack this subject & ask what weight of tv, & the backing it is fixed to, will carry?
Tel


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Can I just hijack this subject & ask what weight of tv, & the backing it is fixed to, will carry?
Tel


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Can I just hijack this subject & ask what weight of tv, & the backing it is fixed to, will carry?
Tel


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Some practical solutions to your problem here. The issue of leaving a TV attached to a wall bracket is one that interests me at the moment. I have just purchased an Avtex 19 inch model and a suitable wall mounting bracket. I am planning to use a quick release bracket (ebay item no 120649479458) enabling me to easily remove the set when travelling.

Do you leave your set permanently mounted? What do others do? 

I will be attaching the bracket to the wardrobe side, bolted through to a plate on the inside of the wardrobe to spread the load. Would still be worried, though, about leaving the set attached while on the road.

Jed


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

jedi said:


> Some practical solutions to your problem here. The issue of leaving a TV attached to a wall bracket is one that interests me at the moment. I have just purchased an Avtex 19 inch model and a suitable wall mounting bracket. I am planning to use a quick release bracket (ebay item no 120649479458) enabling me to easily remove the set when travelling.
> 
> Do you leave your set permanently mounted? What do others do?
> 
> ...


Always take it off the arm and store it in a cupboard in a laptop bag but I think you will find that others just leave their TV on the arm all of the time.

Milly


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Philips 15", always in situ on swinging arm bracket fixed in a position which also facilitates viewing from outside.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

I never thought of leaving it mounted whilst travelling, my Swift comes with a QR wall bracket and remove it for safety on all journeys


----------

